# Laparoscopic Robotic Assisted Ureteroureterostomy code?



## jwhite2637

I'm wondering if there's a code for the procedure listed in my subject line.  Would you use something like 50760?  Isn't that an open code?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

You'll need to use an unlisted ureter code, I believe it is 50949?


----------



## jwhite2637

Kelly_Mayumi said:


> You'll need to use an unlisted ureter code, I believe it is 50949?



Would it be unlisted because it's laparascopic?  I know that robotic surgeries aren't unlisted.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

(I don't have my book in front of me) There are approximately four CPT codes for any laparscopic ureter procedures and none of them reflect a ureterouretostomy.  If you were preforming a ureteroneocystomty you would be able to choose one of two codes available in the laparoscopic ureter section in CPT.


----------



## Peter Davidyock

General guidance from CMS has been to use the most accurate CPT procedure and note the claim that it was performed robotically.


----------

